# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Jack Dorsey

## Airicist

Co-founder of Twitter, Inc.

Co-founder and CEO of Square, Inc.

twitter.com/jack

instagram.com/jack

Jack Dorsey on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Full Interview: Jack Dorsey, C.E.O. of Twitter and Square | DealBook 2017

Streamed live on Nov 9, 2017




> Andrew Ross Sorkin interviews Jack Dorsey, C.E.O. and Chairman of Square, C.E.O. of Twitter and Co-Founder of both. Dorsey also serves on the board of The Walt Disney Company.

----------


## Airicist

Jack Dorsey: Square, cryptocurrency, and Artificial Intelligence | AI Podcast #91 with Lex Fridman

Apr 24, 2020




> Jack Dorsey is the co-founder and CEO of Twitter and the founder and CEO of Square. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.
> 
> OUTLINE:
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 2:48 - Engineering at scale
> 8:36 - Increasing access to the economy
> 13:09 - Machine learning at Square
> 15:18 - Future of the digital economy
> 17:17 - Cryptocurrency
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Jack Dorsey breaks down the future of tech

May 21, 2020




> Founder and CEO of Twitter and Square, Jack Dorsey has created our present. Now, he talks with Yang about our future and breaks a massive announcement.


"Twitter billionaire Jack Dorsey: Automation will even put tech jobs in jeopardy"

by Catherine Clifford
May 22, 2020

----------

